# TO35 Alternator Conversion



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

I was thinking of converting from generator to an alternator as mine is not charging. However, my tach connects to the rear of the generator and I not found an alternator will allow me to keep my tach. Is there such a thing?


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, maybe, but the alternator generally has to turn at a higher rpm than a generator to charge and if you put a smaller pulley on to increase the rpm, then the tac reading goes out the window. Have fun!


----------



## texaspsdx (Sep 7, 2006)

*Generator rebuild*

Well I went and had the generator rebuilt. New brushes, bearings and fields. Took off voltage new regulator that was on it when I bought it, to have it checked and it was a 6 volt. So I replaced regulator too. Now charges. Thanks for comments.


----------

